
Confessions of a Serial Conference Attender - zanewill9
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/confessions-serial-conference-attender-charu-jangid?trk=hp-feed-article-title-comment
======
detaro
the link seems right, but for me it shows a completely different article?

